# Southern Inferno's Hemi (First Catch)



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

.............................


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like fun!Was it very hard to train her to hunt?


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Great pics! I saw a hog hunting video once. My husband said to me..."I knew you wouldnt like this. You probably feel sorry for the hog." My response was "Im squealing because the dang pig was trying to gore the dog! Forget the pig! Im worried about the dog!" I think If I had a vest I would give it a try. Haha I would be a wreck the first go though.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks,

No, this was actually her first time even seeing a hog. Its something that is really just in the dog or not. The only time you really may have to do any type of training is if you have a dog that does not target the ear. By going for say the leg or gut a dog can get really hurt. The ear provides the most control of the hog and is the least damaging to the hog.

Hog hunting isnt for everyone nor everydog, but for some its a blast.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice!!!!! Thanx for the pics! Great job Hemi!


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

So, does he hold it down by the ear while you shoot it or what? LOL


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

The catch dog will hold the hog so that we can come in and either hog tie and remove it or cut the hog. Guns are not normally used because of the risk to the dogs and hunters.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

very cool she is doing good


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Southern Inferno said:


> The catch dog will hold the hog so that we can come in and either hog tie and remove it or cut the hog. Guns are not normally used because of the risk to the dogs and hunters.


Wow. Cool info to know.. Very nice pictures, hope Hemi got a special treat!

Thanks for sharing sounds like you both had a good time!


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks.....!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

That is so cool! I would love to do something like that with one of mine! What age do you start them at? How do you get them to go for the ear if they dont? When do you let them go at it, what age for the dog? And how do you track them do you just let the dog go and they find them?


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Different hunters will tell you different ages to start your dogs. Some swear that you should start them very young (say 4 months) on a small hog while others say to wait at least until a year old. Personally I would recommend waiting until at least 8 months, but it really depends on the dog. There are also some dogs that just will not catch at all. It really requires a lot of drive and desire to work to have a good catch dog. 

If you have a dog that does not target the ear then you will have to take them off of the hog and direct them to the ear. It may take a few times for a dog to really get the hang of it, but mostly its just experience. Once a dog goes up against a rough hog, they will catch on quick what is needed. 

Bay dogs are used for tracking the hog. These are usually Leopard dogs, plott hounds, cur dogs or some sort of mix. There are a lot of breeds that can be used as bay dogs though. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

awesome pics


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

yup gonna have me one of them Southern Inferno apbts before is over with . have you ever tryed them in any PP work before ? i see they have alot of prey drive .


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

I dont do any PP work, however I know that one of Hemi's littermates, Ozzy, down in Fl was supposed to be starting his training a while back. Havent heard from them recently about his progress though.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

looks good, thanks for posting


----------



## annapaz86 (Nov 2, 2011)

How is Hemi bred? Mine, Monroe, is 3/8 Snooty, 3/8 Redboy, 1/8 Eli and 1/8 Sorrell's. Have not had a pup yet that didn't love to hear a pig squeal. Depends on the dog as to how soon i start them. Usually 4 to 6 months.


----------

